

Show HN: I had trouble concentrating, so I built this. - vadepaysa
http://naturesounds.in

======
noir_lord
Nice implementation!.

You have a z-index/stacking bug though if you select todays music and hit the
drop down it flys out behind the iframe.

I'm on chromium-browser 28/Mint 15.

EDIT: Also (and it's a small thing) but the horizontal center for the video is
out of whack (margin on left is larger than on right).

EDIT: [http://imgur.com/q6099JA](http://imgur.com/q6099JA) 1200x1920
background bug :).

~~~
vadepaysa
Thanks a bunch for the bug reports. Will fix them.

------
munimkazia
A good idea, but needs to be more polished. For example, since this tab will
mostly be hidden away somewhere for me, I don't see why it needs to download a
video. I know that there is an option to disable video, but I don't see the
point of videos here in the first place.

~~~
vadepaysa
Thanks, the point of the video is to help our brains to visualize the
surroundings. Even if you look at the video for just a few seconds, the image
will remain in our minds.

------
imrehg
Two things:

1) No sound for me at all (Chrome 29.0.1547.76 on Linux/x86_64).

2) Does it really sniff the logged in Facebook user? (looking at the developer
console, I can see my facebook userid scrolling down right there)

~~~
vadepaysa
1\. Will look at it 2\. Possibly fb's implementation. I just use their
standard like button.

------
arbus
[http://www.calm.com/](http://www.calm.com/) does something similar to this.

They also have a timer feature which is useful when you need to pace yourself

------
AaronO
Pretty nice! It would be good if we could hide the UI to simply have a nice
uncluttered view of the background with the music. (with some toggle button).

~~~
vadepaysa
Best feature request! Will put it in.

------
bashman
[http://www.rainymood.com/](http://www.rainymood.com/) anyone ?

------
mmvvaa
Beautiful. Thank you.

------
droope
I love it. thanks

------
hrasyid
how does it help with concentrating?

~~~
vadepaysa
It drowns the voices of my co-workers talking around me..

